# short plants



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i was wondering if anybody knew of any short plants that only get about 2-3 inches. i thought i found some online and ordered sets of 10 the they got here and all 20 plants were like a foot tall since that wesite i used gave me false info i trusting you. the plants need to be for medium to high light and warm water.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Depending on what kind of plants, you can probably trim them.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i thought bout it but then thought cutting that much off would surely kill them and then put them in a bunch and the looked awesome so now ill rather just go small. what is good plants to cut?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Moss balls!! They are so fun! Granted they will float around and such lol. 
But seriously, I would suggest dwarf hairgrass. Eleocharis acicularis
Its max height is listed between 4 or 5 inches, which it normally doesn't get that tall. And because it doesn't have a true "stem and leaf" morphology, you can trim it short, like grass, and it won't do anything to it. Like grass, it uses runners to grow, so you can either cut and discard them, or plant the runners somewhere else to grow new plants. They aren't very efficient with nutrients, so you may have to try some supplements to get it to fill in as thick at the link's picture.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I would suggest looking here

http://aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/

You can look up foreground plants. That being said dwarf hairgrass is a great choice because it can be trimmed (mowed) like the grass in your yard. It also will eventually spread and form a very dense mat. Some of the other foreground plants such as Ranunculus inundatus are really cool but don't fill in as thickly. As the various leafs age they will also turn black and die whereas i haven't noticed this with hairgrass. The four leaf clover foreground plant (marsela or something) also has a problem with older leaves dying.


----------

